# Access to bedroom receptacles



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have an apartment where the bedroom outlets are all covered with boxes and bags of clothes and where you can't get into the room. Close to being a hoarder issue.

Is there any I-codes to site for these issues?


----------



## jim baird (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

No, unless you can regard it as unsanitary or unsafe.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

PC,

"I have an apartment where the bedroom outlets are all covered with boxes and bags of clothes and where you can't get into the room."

You really need to clean your apartment.   

I know what you mean.  I once went to inspect a gas fired water heater that was in a closet; with clothes piled all around it.

2006 IRC, R109.3  Inspection requests.  "It shall be the duty of the person requesting any inspections required by this code to provide access to and means for inspection of such work."

If your conducting an inspection and the outlets were part of the inspection; I would fail the inspection; "Outlets not accessible for inspection".  If you move the boxes; there is always the chance that something in them is broken and now you have another problem.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Alias (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

Pc -

I use the International Property Maintenance Code for issues as you describe.

Sue


----------



## pwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

i use the international code of silence. i don't say anything or sign anything, i just leave :mrgreen:

     sue,

  watch out for the incoming nor-wester! buy beer on the way home.


----------



## Alias (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles



			
				pwood said:
			
		

> i use the international code of silence. i don't say anything or sign anything, i just leave :mrgreen:     sue,
> 
> watch out for the incoming nor-wester! buy beer on the way home.


pwood -

You guys need to quit stealin' my snow.  So far, every major storm has missed us.    :x    The one that buried Mt. Shasta.......1/2 inch maybe....last storm, an inch maybe......and it is all gone.  Long dry summer a comin'......    :x

Sue


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles



> Long dry summer a comin'......


Which equates to wildland fires :cry:

We have had 1/2 our normal snowfall


----------



## Alias (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> > Long dry summer a comin'......


Which equates to wildland fires :cry:

We have had 1/2 our normal snowfall

Yeah, they're telling us that we have 'average snowfall' for the year.  I can see the tops of the mountains and this is year four.  Uh, sure........I'm wondering how well sagebrush and juniper burns....?   :roll:

Sue, lost in the high desert


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

Take some of our snow....please. We are waaay over average and very cold this year. Should be a green spring if it ever comes.


----------



## Paelectrician (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

We have hit our season average in just Feb alone!!


----------



## peach (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

We've had (2) 100 year snow storms  in one month...

I'm done with snow..

If the receptacles are accesible by the tenant.. even if they have the junk that God allows them to have.. it's not a Code issue.. its a property maintenance issue...

Hey! I like my junk, too...


----------



## fatboy (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

If it's part of new work you can, and should require the outlets be accessible. If it's existing...well, you really don't have a leg to stand on. Looking around my home office I have several outlets that are covered by desks, file cabinet, book shelves......etc. Code requires they be installed, not readily accessible.

Of course, as stated ealier, unless you can enforce the IPMC issues of unsanitary........

Average snow.........just friggen tired of the cold.....unusual winter for our area, we usually get a storm, then two days later it's 50-60 degrees, and it's gone. Not this year tho..........


----------



## jim baird (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

"...I like my junk, too..."

George Carlin's monologue on "stuff" cleared it all up.

If it's somebody else's it's solid waste, but if it's yours it's just stuff.

I have been inside of occupied "dwellings" where the stuff was piled up to waist and shoulder height, with little paths through rooms.  In Florence, Italy I passed a "bookstore" where the books were piled up to 6' and higher, with maybe a path in there, but the apparent "occupant" was sitting outside on the storefront coping engaged in deep conversation.  I wasn't sure anybody could really get in there.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Access to bedroom receptacles

The only thing I could come up with was extension cords under the stuff? and that was week I know. Could'nt close it down for too much stuff! Thanks for the input!  

Don't eat any yellow snow!

Blue is ok, it's called an icee!


----------

